# PT1000 mit 3 Adern (2 x rot & 1 x weiss) in Verwendung mit KL3204 (CX9020)



## Darkghost (8 September 2017)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich hatte mal bevor ich die PT1000 im Haus verbaut hatte mal ein Demoaufbau mit einer KL3204 und einem PT1000 aufgebaut, um zu schauen, ob ich den PT1000 mit der KL3204 verwenden kann.
Klemme in Betrieb genommen und PT 1000 angeschaut. Schon ging die rote LED für den Kanal aus und ich habe Werte in TwinCat gesehen, die sich verändert haben sobald ich am PT etwas gerieben hatte.

Jetzt alle PT1000 sind im Haus verbaut sind und ich mich an die Verkabelung machen wollte hab ich noch mal einen PT1000 angeschlossen und es geht nichts mehr. :-/
Die LED des Kanal der Klemme bleibt immer rot. Hab schon zwei PT1000 angeschlossen.
Ich habe PT1000 mit 3-Leitertechnik (2 x rot & 1 x weiß) in Verwendung, d.h. einen roten und die weiße Ader an der Klemme angeschlossen und das ging mal Anfang und jetzt nicht mehr.
Dabei habe ich jetzt im ganzen Haus die PT1000 gerade verbaut. :-/

Hat jemand eine Idee was hier falsch läuft?
Es kann doch jetzt nicht sein, dass das doch nicht geht oder?

Grüße
Stefan


----------



## weißnix_ (8 September 2017)

Check mal mit 'nem Multimeter: Da sollten so ...ähm zwischen 1077 und 1100 Ohm zu messen sein. Ist die Klemme auf PT1000 parametriert?
Klemmentest: Einen 1kOhm Widerstand an die Klemme anklemmen, sollte so um 0°C anzeigen.


----------



## Darkghost (9 September 2017)

Danke für die Rückmledung.
 Konnte gestern leider mit der KS 2000 keine Verbindung zur SPS aufbauen.
Heute konnte ich dann in den Einstellungen der Klemme in KS2000 sehen, dass der Kanal nicht auf PT1000 stand.


----------

